# Tiguan Subwoofer



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

do any of the sound systems come with this stock. if so where is it located and are there any pictures out there of it.


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (brianteel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brianteel* »_do any of the sound systems come with this stock. if so where is it located and are there any pictures out there of it.

No. Nor should anybody put a "box" in their Tiguan either.


----------



## Rocc (Jamaica) (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (brianteel)*

a nice idea would be to build it in one or both of the side compartements in the back, or the floor itself.
Just would have to level it to the floor and grill.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (.:Tig:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Tig:.* »_
No. Nor should anybody put a "box" in their Tiguan either. 

And why is that? I love having a single 8 or 10" sub to add that low end. No need to crank the bass, just want the added depth.
I added my weak-sauce Pioneer amp via line output converter, installed it under the driver seat, and I'm running a JL 10" wedge that sounds nice. I'll probably swap out the stock deck in the future, but for now this works great.


----------



## .:Tig:. (Jan 25, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (Transfer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Transfer* »_
And why is that? I love having a single 8 or 10" sub to add that low end. No need to crank the bass, just want the added depth.
I added my weak-sauce Pioneer amp via line output converter, installed it under the driver seat, and I'm running a JL 10" wedge that sounds nice. I'll probably swap out the stock deck in the future, but for now this works great.

Well, when I think of people putting "systems" in their vehicles, I see them cranking the music so loud that their car rattles apart, they loose their hearing, and it is just plain annoying.


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (.:Tig:.)*

i was thinking a nice 6 inch driver on the back passegerside of the car where the empty cubby is


----------



## Rocc (Jamaica) (Jun 10, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (brianteel)*

that would be a good choice brainteel.
if you do it let me see how the project goes.


----------



## Transfer (Jun 16, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (Rocc (Jamaica))*

I had an 8" sub from my last car and after putting that in, wouldn't recommend a 6" sub. The car is somewhat large on the inside and the 8" is mostly lost, so a 6" would hardly be heard at all.


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (Transfer)*

i need something that is not going to take up alot of space. i am exploring all options. i am going to do all the speakers sub 2 amps then after all that is done switch out my pioneer radio for a carputer


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (brianteel)*

One of these JLs should fit on the side-it only needs a .375 cu ft container, which is 10 x 13 x 5".
http://mobile.jlaudio.com/prod...id=27
I put 2 JL 6" subs (the discontinued 6W0) in rear side panels of our Mini where the car came with 6 x 9s, and they sound amazing. Just be sure to build a solid sealed cabinet.


----------



## gilesrulz (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (brianteel)*

There really is just no need for a sub in mine. I have the Dynaudio upgrade, so maybe the woofers are better in that version, but I like some bass, and, with a Kenwood 9140 hooked up to the stock amp and speakers, it sounds fantastic. The only thing a sub would do to my system is make it sound muddy.


----------



## Chuck P (May 29, 2009)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (gilesrulz)*

This looks promising. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...p=114


----------



## iPinch (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (Chuck P)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Chuck P* »_This looks promising. 

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_1...p=114










I likes


----------



## Straz85 (Sep 2, 2003)

*Re: Tiguan Subwoofer (.:Tig:.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *.:Tig:.* »_
Well, when I think of people putting "systems" in their vehicles, I see them cranking the music so loud that their car rattles apart, they loose their hearing, and it is just plain annoying. 


Maybe the reason you only notice the loud ones is because you just can't hear the people who don't put it at a deafening volume. I've had one car with two 12" subs when I was younger, sometimes I had it pretty loud (although not as loud as some), but mostly at a more reasonable volume. My next car I had one 12" in, which was great. I'd like to have a 10" in the Tig, but I don't want to lose the space, I am always putting a lot of stuff in the back, including bikes. People can want more low end bass without wanting to rattle their car apart. If he's looking at 6 and 8" subs, I don't think that's what he's looking for.


_Modified by Straz85 at 1:52 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## ryan mills (May 3, 2002)

build a small fiberglass box for an 8" in the spare tire. Somthing with a low Q, like a kicker solo baric, or something similar.


----------



## smipx013 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer*

Hi,
I am just about to take delivery of my Tiguan and was thinking about this. I have the Leather seats and so no under seat drawers and was tinking that I might consider one of these: http://www.blaupunkt.com/us/7606305001_main.asp 
Should hopefully fit under the seat where the space is otherwise unused.
What are everyone's thoughts??
Regards,
Paul


----------



## cfurman (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: Subwoofer (smipx013)*

Very nice freq response.... What are the dimensions?


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer (smipx013)*

No spec's on size for that powered sub


----------



## smipx013 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer (DT EXP)*

Not too sure of the dimensions - there are several different makes of a similar ilk out there but as a principal it seems to be a good way to avoid space loss.


----------



## DT EXP (Jun 15, 2007)

*Re: Subwoofer (smipx013)*

dimensions: 14"W x 3-3/8"H x 8-15/16"D
for the THb 200A


----------



## Mystic1 (May 6, 2002)

I dropped a 10" in my Tig, and you'd never know it (ie, opening the rear of the vehicle, you can't see the sub at all)! I'll start a new thread with details and re-link it here!


----------



## cpozzuolo (Sep 10, 2010)

a year ago i tried to fiberglass a 10'' jl w3 into the drivers compartment where the jack is and there is not enough room for anything worth custom work. theres maybe 6'' from the trim to the back of the qtr..


----------



## javikid (Mar 14, 2012)

Mystic1 said:


> I dropped a 10" in my Tig, and you'd never know it (ie, opening the rear of the vehicle, you can't see the sub at all)! I'll start a new thread with details and re-link it here!


 more information please?? thank you


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Do these compete subwoofer systems (sub, box, amp, wiring, etc) hook up to the factory audio systems? I have done several systems over, and it seems like the factory equipment doesn't have any RCA outs for the subs to get a signal from... 
Anyone care to educate me?


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

Check out Uberstealth (Nik) and see if his 'boxes will fit, or he can make them.

Side:

http://www.freewebs.com/uber-stealth/mkvmkvigolfgti.htm

Spare area:

http://www.freewebs.com/uber-stealth/mkvmkvigolffloor.htm

Great guy, he'd prolly be up for it...


----------



## Mystic1 (May 6, 2002)

So if you raise/remove the storage platform in the rear of the Tig, you're presented with the spare tire, surrounded by rigid foam. 
I removed the rigid foam, and shifted the spare tire to the right side of the storage compartment. 
This presented enough space to custom-build an enclosure for a 10" JL Audio subwoofer (I believe it was the 10W1v2-4). 
I chose a Class-D amplifier (again, JL Audio, this time the XD300/1, I think it was), that would fit into the right storage compartment (as you're looking in the rear of the Tig). 

Again, pics to come soon.


----------



## artronics (Mar 13, 2012)

C Jayhawker said:


> Do these compete subwoofer systems (sub, box, amp, wiring, etc) hook up to the factory audio systems? I have done several systems over, and it seems like the factory equipment doesn't have any RCA outs for the subs to get a signal from...
> Anyone care to educate me?


This might be the connector you are looking for: http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/rcd.../rcd510-connections-chapter-3-i203513502.html
It may be different on your radio, but they might all have the same connections at the back.

From connector # 3 (bottom right, horizontal)
2 is AUX output, positive, right
3 is AUX output, negative
8 is AUX output, positive, left


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

There are several differences in the system whether you have Dynaudio (which i do in my GTI) or not. If this is help to anyone, heres my build thread.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

artronics said:


> This might be the connector you are looking for: http://www.motor-talk.de/bilder/rcd.../rcd510-connections-chapter-3-i203513502.html
> It may be different on your radio, but they might all have the same connections at the back.
> 
> From connector # 3 (bottom right, horizontal)
> ...


:thumbup:
Thanks artronics. They just aren't brightly colored and obvious like I would like them to be ha.
Thats helpful to know though. I don't have Dynaudio in my SE, so a 10" sub could help the overall quality since the 6.5" speakers struggle with low frequencies.


----------



## tomasepley (Jul 14, 2002)

C Jayhawker said:


> :thumbup:
> Thanks artronics. They just aren't brightly colored and obvious like I would like them to be ha.
> Thats helpful to know though. I don't have Dynaudio in my SE, so a 10" sub could help the overall quality since the 6.5" speakers struggle with low frequencies.


And definitely easier to add to non-dyn. Tap in behind HU to front speakers and use a sub amp that takes high-level (speaker) in.


----------



## javikid (Mar 14, 2012)

*power cable*

How and where do you feed the amp power cable through from the battery to the inside of the car? I'm adding just (JLAUDIO) sub and amp to my 09 Tiguan SEL with DYNAUDIO. I was able to try it out with out the full installation and It gave it just the right amount of bass that I need. But I'm stuck since I can't find the opening or gap to pass that power cable through.


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

near the steering column there is a rubber grommet. i stuck it through there.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

tomasepley said:


> And definitely easier to add to non-dyn. Tap in behind HU to front speakers and use a sub amp that takes high-level (speaker) in.


That's a very helpful heads-up. Thanks Tomasepley! eace:


----------



## javikid (Mar 14, 2012)

brianteel said:


> near the steering column there is a rubber grommet. i stuck it through there.


What about the amp remote cable? I can't find where to connected to. I now that it has to be working with the ignition.


----------



## brian81 (Apr 19, 2007)

tomasepley said:


> Check out Uberstealth (Nik) and see if his 'boxes will fit, or he can make them.


Nik's site seems to be down.

This makes a great unobtrusive and easily removable (if you've ever had dealership's people root through your car) sub system. I made something similar for my JSW after finding the JL Stealthbox was over $600 discounted as well as our Golf and a friend's Tiguan (who discarded his Dynaudio system). Didn't have to move the tire.

This is a similar system that Nik makes for the GTI. I make space to hold an amp in the tray and drill out the side to vent the amp. You can use the foam inserts to easily make templates or send your foam to Nik.


----------



## 84GTi Guy (Feb 14, 2002)

for the remote you could tap off a 12v oultet, in out 2009 Tig it is a switched power source.


----------



## javikid (Mar 14, 2012)

84GTi Guy said:


> for the remote you could tap off a 12v oultet, in out 2009 Tig it is a switched power source.


12v outlet?


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

subscribes


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

I ordered a Rockford fosgate shallow mount 10" sub and a kicker mono amp. I'm doing a custom box under the panel in the back. I'll take pics and update this thread (should be by this time next week). I'm using a line out converter and keeping the factory equipment, just adding to it.


----------



## Apexxx (Nov 10, 2011)

I have two KEF 8 inch 4ohm woofers if anyone is interested. I'd like $50 for the pair.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

*Subwoofer installed*

In case anyone cares, I finished this project. Here are pictures below, let me know if you want more information on how I did it. 

Custom box with a shallow mount Rockford Fosgate RSSD2 sub, sounds really great (when used at the appropriate level, meaning no one outside the car knows its there!)








The panel that goes over was custom fabricated by me, using 3/4" MDF.








Protective cover lets the sub breathe and I can still load items on top of it.


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Nice! 

Where did you put your amps?


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> Nice!
> 
> Where did you put your amps?


If you look close you can see it behind the sub box and the spare tire, closer to the cabin side. I still have room for pairs of athletic shoes and other small items underneath which is nice. Much better use of space than that bulky Styrofoam they had in there from the factory.


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Bumping for more posts. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a sub set up but I am still uncertain which is the best route to go. Under floor, custom box, side panels with a 10, side panels with two 6" each, powered sub, a simple tube, etc, etc, etc, 

I'd love to hear more as this money is burning a hole in my pocket and the Premium Sound 7 is burning a hole in ear drums! :banghead:


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Viktor Vaughn said:


> Bumping for more posts. I'm ready to pull the trigger on a sub set up but I am still uncertain which is the best route to go. Under floor, custom box, side panels with a 10, side panels with two 6" each, powered sub, a simple tube, etc, etc, etc,
> 
> I'd love to hear more as this money is burning a hole in my pocket and the Premium Sound 7 is burning a hole in ear drums! :banghead:


I am extremely happy with my setup. The one change I will make in the future is to "pretty" up my top panel by fabricating it from a hard wood panel (oak, fir, cedar, etc), and then fabricating a plexiglass cover with stainless steel rivets to hold it in place over the speaker. With my setup, I didn't sacrifice any usable storage space. I couldn't figure out any other option to maintain the storage space. My setup cost about $450 for everything.


----------



## Viktor Vaughn (May 8, 2012)

Cool, glad you like it! Nothing wrong with prettying up either. I actually am leaning towards just getting a slim box and sticking it in corner of the trunk for now, and deal with asthetics when I have the time and money.

Sent from the Droiiiiid!


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

*Uber Stealth Audio*

I figured I 'd add my 2 cents to this thread. Just received one of the first Tiguan boxes from Uber Stealth audio. Very happy with it! 

Interior volume is in the .7 to .8 cu ft area. I would Highly recommend the Rockford Fosgate Punch P3S Shallow subs for this box. I would bet their cheaper "Prime" shallow subs would also sound great. 

Nik delivered a great product that fits beneath the floor of the factory Tiguan (I removed the little latch mechanism on the bottom of the floor). 
























http://www.uberstealthaudio.com


----------



## brianteel (Jul 9, 2006)

I like that box how much was it?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi there nice install with the custom sub enclosure. Would the original hinged cover have fitted over that custom enclosure?


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

brianteel said:


> I like that box how much was it?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


 Cost depends on what options you get (carpet, liquid sound deadener, etc.). Lead time is about a month from payment to shipping. 

Contact Nik Brewer directly either through the website ( http://www.uberstealthaudio.com) 'contact us' tab, or try [email protected].


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

Naresh said:


> Hi there nice install with the custom sub enclosure. Would the original hinged cover have fitted over that custom enclosure?


 The original hinged cover is in place below my Gorilla Gear mat. I think it is contacting one part of the box causing the floor to not sit perfectly flush at the moment. 

I will try to find an extra 1/4 inch or so by shimming the hinge mechanisms on the floor. I did need to remove the little slide latch on the back of the floor that is meant to hold it open. 

As it is right now is very good, I just need to tweak that last little bit of fit.


----------



## enojado (Dec 1, 2011)

cj3hockey said:


> The original hinged cover is in place below my Gorilla Gear mat. I think it is contacting one part of the box causing the floor to not sit perfectly flush at the moment.
> 
> I will try to find an extra 1/4 inch or so by shimming the hinge mechanisms on the floor. I did need to remove the little slide latch on the back of the floor that is meant to hold it open.
> 
> As it is right now is very good, I just need to tweak that last little bit of fit.


 Thanks for the pics. I've been contemplating contacting Nik with some questions. Did you have to send in any measurements or info regarding the foam cutout around the spare?


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

enojado said:


> Thanks for the pics. I've been contemplating contacting Nik with some questions. Did you have to send in any measurements or info regarding the foam cutout around the spare?


 He made the prototype based on foam from a fwd Tiguan. Mine is AWD so I confirmed the part # on my foam (which was the same).


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

brian81 said:


> Nik's site seems to be down.


 
Nice, but I'd be worried about that tire off-gassing and stinking up the car... would need a cover!


----------



## budokha (Dec 9, 2007)

I use a bazooka. I have a dynaudio w a bazooka 10" it has its own amp, performs well, and has for years. It does take up trunk space but it comes out easily when I need to.


----------



## Naresh (Feb 23, 2006)

cj3hockey said:


> I figured I 'd add my 2 cents to this thread. Just received one of the first Tiguan boxes from Uber Stealth audio. Very happy with it!
> 
> Interior volume is in the .7 to .8 cu ft area. I would Highly recommend the Rockford Fosgate Punch P3S Shallow subs for this box. I would bet their cheaper "Prime" shallow subs would also sound great.
> 
> ...


 Hi there with the boot cover on does the sub breathe ok and does it sound any worse than with the cover off? Just wondering as that 10 inch sub is going to pushing a lot of air when in operation so wondered if a set up like that wouldn't cause vibration in the cover.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Naresh said:


> Hi there with the boot cover on does the sub breathe ok and does it sound any worse than with the cover off? Just wondering as that 10 inch sub is going to pushing a lot of air when in operation so wondered if a set up like that wouldn't cause vibration in the cover.


 That was my concern when I put mine in. Thats why I made my floor panel open with the piece over the top, a couple inches above. It actually disperses the subwoofer's sound really well so I've been happy with it. I only got the cheaper Rockford Prime series and i've been very happy with it.


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

Naresh said:


> Hi there with the boot cover on does the sub breathe ok and does it sound any worse than with the cover off? Just wondering as that 10 inch sub is going to pushing a lot of air when in operation so wondered if a set up like that wouldn't cause vibration in the cover.


 
With the tailgate open and the music loud, the cover vibrates a bit. However, I can't hear any vibrations at all when I'm driving around just listening to music. 

As a temporary setup before my Stealth box arrived, I used the same amp and was running a big 12" in a box behind the seat. This Fosgate 10" and stealth box is very close to that 12" (I did have to turn the Bass settings up a bit on my LC2i), and I have 100% of my cargo space.


----------



## cj3hockey (Apr 28, 2013)

C Jayhawker said:


> That was my concern when I put mine in. Thats why I made my floor panel open with the piece over the top, a couple inches above. It actually disperses the subwoofer's sound really well so I've been happy with it. I only got the cheaper Rockford Prime series and i've been very happy with it.


 Good to hear! I actually almost went with a Prime also (my Punch was delayed in shipping). My punch is dual 2ohm VC's wired so I have a single 4ohm load.


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

*Tang Band 6x9's under the rear seats?*

Has anyone considered adding the Tang Band 6 x 9's under the rear seat area? Just to fill in the bottom end that is MIA...

http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-837


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

rabstg said:


> Has anyone considered adding the Tang Band 6 x 9's under the rear seat area? Just to fill in the bottom end that is MIA...
> 
> http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?partnumber=264-837


From what I remember, there is very little space under the rear seats so I highly doubt any speakers would fit without excessive modification. Plus the seats slide so there needs to be nothing in the way in case you decide to move the seats up for extra cargo space.

We got subwoofers to fill in the bottom end, and that seems to be the most practical add-on :thumbup:


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

C Jayhawker said:


> From what I remember, there is very little space under the rear seats so I highly doubt any speakers would fit without excessive modification. Plus the seats slide so there needs to be nothing in the way in case you decide to move the seats up for extra cargo space.
> 
> We got subwoofers to fill in the bottom end, and that seems to be the most practical add-on :thumbup:


Thanks for the reply.

The TB 6 x 9 kinda sorta is a sub-woofer(Link provided above)... 

With an fs of 35Hz and XMAX of 7.5mm and the aprox surface area of an 8" a pair of them would be roughly equal to a single 12" woofer and take up ZERO usable space.

I was hoping to see if there was any usable air space space under the rear seats and see if anyone had been in there to see if there was equipment / parts that would prevent the use of that space.

It is my wife's vehicle and she gets upset when I dissemble it so I figured I'd ask before I tore into it.


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

cj3hockey said:


> I figured I 'd add my 2 cents to this thread. Just received one of the first Tiguan boxes from Uber Stealth audio. Very happy with it!
> 
> Interior volume is in the .7 to .8 cu ft area. I would Highly recommend the Rockford Fosgate Punch P3S Shallow subs for this box. I would bet their cheaper "Prime" shallow subs would also sound great.
> 
> Nik delivered a great product that fits beneath the floor of the factory Tiguan (I removed the little latch mechanism on the bottom of the floor).


I went to their site, and don't see the Tig box on their list. Do you know if they still make them?


----------



## Jim127 (Jun 22, 2012)

I went with a JL compact sub (has a slot port) so that it would take up minimal space in the cargo area. I have tried a 12" sealed sub (which does sound better), but it can be a bit overpowering at times and it also takes up too much space. I am shopping around for a couple other options at the moment.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

RadoCC said:


> I went to their site, and don't see the Tig box on their list. Do you know if they still make them?


Yeah he still makes them, and he has a sale on them right now:
http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183850


----------



## RadoCC (Apr 8, 2003)

snobrdrdan said:


> Yeah he still makes them, and he has a sale on them right now:
> http://golfmkv.com/forums/showthread.php?t=183850


I was going to pull the trigger on this, but Nik said my subwoofer is too deep. I'd rather not buy a new one.


----------



## krazeteggie (Jan 29, 2007)

The answer to the original question is, the sub was a dealer accessory, not an option. It fits inside the spare tire.


----------



## tigatola (May 26, 2010)

krazeteggie said:


> The answer to the original question is, the sub was a dealer accessory, not an option. It fits inside the spare tire.


I believe the option you are referring to was released for 2013 or possibly 2014- when the thread was originally posted there was nothing in the way of an OEM add-on subwoofer.


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

Finally got around to carpeting my custom made top panel. Looks a lot better now! It was actually pretty easy to do, even with the box I made on top to allow the subwoofer some breathing room.

The lighter color on the edges of my trunk is actually sand from my beach camping trip. That stuff is impossible to get out!


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

I'm having the Helix subwoofer installed today. Fingers crossed!

http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2726735/


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

keanubear said:


> I'm having the Helix subwoofer installed today. Fingers crossed!
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2726735/


That certainly looks interesting! Looks like two maybe 6" woofers? Comes with a pretty steep price tag too! Let us know what you think. I hope it turns out to be awesome! It's a cool concept for sure. 
P.S. As always, post pictures or it never happened haha :laugh:


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

Your spare doesn't go in the enclosure does it? Its one or the other correct? 

Looks neat but it doesn't say the power rating of the 5 channel amp..


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

A pair of 6 - 6.5 inch drivers are equivalent to a single 10 inch cone surface wise...


----------



## Andfx8 (Jul 15, 2014)

cj3hockey said:


> I figured I 'd add my 2 cents to this thread. Just received one of the first Tiguan boxes from Uber Stealth audio. Very happy with it!
> 
> Interior volume is in the .7 to .8 cu ft area. I would Highly recommend the Rockford Fosgate Punch P3S Shallow subs for this box. I would bet their cheaper "Prime" shallow subs would also sound great.
> 
> ...


Whoa this is awesome, going to bookmark this for when I'm feeling saucy


----------



## JammRoc (Mar 5, 2015)

C Jayhawker said:


> That certainly looks interesting! Looks like two maybe 6" woofers? Comes with a pretty steep price tag too! Let us know what you think. I hope it turns out to be awesome! It's a cool concept for sure.
> P.S. As always, post pictures or it never happened haha :laugh:



I identified the sub-woofer in my Tiguan, was really surprised to know the Fender audio upgrade in the R-Line came with one. I was looking at this too from ECS Tuning but was glad I could save $600. bucks....


----------



## JammRoc (Mar 5, 2015)

JammRoc said:


> I identified the sub-woofer in my Tiguan, was really surprised to know the Fender audio upgrade in the R-Line came with one. I was looking at this too from ECS Tuning but was glad I could save $600. bucks....


check out the stock Fender Subwoofer:



http://s1379.photobucket.com/user/daxx_fo/media/441_zpsoi01i5gl.jpg.html


----------



## C Jayhawker (Apr 6, 2012)

JammRoc said:


> I identified the sub-woofer in my Tiguan, was really surprised to know the Fender audio upgrade in the R-Line came with one. I was looking at this too from ECS Tuning but was glad I could save $600. bucks....


That doesn't look at all like a subwoofer! Pretty cool that they're coming up with outside the box audio solutions (literally, in this case). My setup ran around $400 total and it is powerful enough to shake the entire vehicle. I never turn it up loud though, because I'm not in high school :laugh:

Thanks for sharing the Fender sub with us!


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

keanubear said:


> I'm having the Helix subwoofer installed today. Fingers crossed!
> 
> http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2726735/


In the pictures it shows a place for a remote volume level adjuster but it doesn't show one included as an accessory. You know if it comes with one?


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

*bummed out...*

I am hoping the nice folks at the dealership I had the Helix subwoofer installed at forgot to VAG-com the stereo, or forgot to code something.

The stereo now sounds worse with the VW spare mounted subwoofer. Lots of messy sloppy sounding bass. The regular speakers are still pumping out bass, which I thought the subwoofer was supposed to take care of? :thumb down:

You can hear that the sub is doing stuff... you can't adjust it at all...

So basically... it kind of sucks. I went back in and told the service advisor that it kind of didn't work right, and of course he knew nothing at all about the vw plug and play subwoofer. :banghead:

Someone is supposed to call me tomorrow about this. Hopefully it is something simple, like they didn't code it right and the rns315 isn't set to amped? Or something...


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

So after doing some research, and looking at various forums, it seems that perhaps the Helix unit wasn't encoded?

It all looks very nice, and it does make bass!


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

Spoke with the dealer today...

It was coded, because apparently it doesn't work unless it is. Not sure what sound profile the helix sub unit was coded with though...

I need to go back on a weekday afternoon...


----------



## RioGrandeValley (Apr 20, 2006)

*BOOM in my Tiggy *

just saw this thread and wanted to give my input of what's in my Tiggy:

Audio Control EQS Concert Series Salmon Grey Equalizer
Audio Control The Epicenter Concert Series Salmon Grey
JL Audio HD500/3 Digital amp
4g wiring with 60A ANL fuse
Interstate Battery
Boston Acoustics G3 12" Sub 
Ported Box firing to back of hatch

My '12 Tiguan SEL 4Motion came loaded so it's got the Dynaudio with Navi. Kept all doors intact didn't upgrade mids or highs as i'm more than pleased with it's sound. Usually run the bass on the VW touchscreen around 20%. Running other gains on EQS at around 20% and JL HD amp at around 20% as well. Rarely turn up gain on Epicenter as it's not really needed but if song (rock, country or spanish) does need extra bump it's always ready to go. Bass output is more than enough...very deep and very solid. No complaints here and very happy with my system setup. My rides in the past have included two 18" Kicker Pro subs, 15" Kicker/Fosgate/Lanzar subs, 12" JL Audio/Kicker subs so been there done than. Flipped quarters on roof of past systems so needless to say that wasn't the goal with my Tiggy. 

Mater


----------



## keanubear (Apr 1, 2007)

I was hoping the plug and play subwoofer would clear things up with the stereos sound but what it's really done is accentuated the really strong mid range the stereo has. I have the mid down to -6 and it still hurts my ears. Any sort of loud guitar sounds super harsh. For example the opening of "band on the run" (Paul McCartney & Wings), the lead guitar parts are just like ice picks to the ears now. 

I'm guessing I may have to hit up a car stereo place and get new speakers and stuff. 

Hopefully it'll all work with the helix unit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabstg (Jun 4, 2002)

You might consider recoding the factory HU to be line level, add in a miniDSP and front amp.. Then you could "tune" the front to sound any way you want still keeping the Tiguans radio functionality.


----------

